# In The ZONE............



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok im so forgetfull ..........and have so many inboxes i cant sort out lol
(i gotta stop this crazienesslol NOT)
I plan on being in the SALTWATER ZONE for the next couple of dayseek: ) .
So if i am getting fish from you or anything else "im here just not with it ".
If you need follow up help from something you baught from me would be best to call can pm me but i may not answer you fast lol 
IM so forgetfull and bad with names .
Am getting a fair size order of corals (14) and hoping for some extra's lol
Going to Start a new SW tank WoooooHooooooo
Hopefully in the next 2 -3 days we can take the time and post some pictures.

Funny but so far i find SW zone last for days .......and fresh water zone is only a few hours lol why is that ?
D


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK here goes .......................


Crocea clam
Red mushrooms
Emerald green ?(something lol)
Purple green brain (julies fav)
Unbrella leather
Red cynarina
Green star polyps
Trumpet coral
Red hummmm cant read the rest ....favia?
Orange fungia plate
2 zoo's
1 rose bubble tip anemone
1 encrusting green monti.

Will post when i take a break but cant do pm's lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You know, you can get a digital camera for around $100.00... HINT!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ROLMAO

 
YES I KNOW IM BAD THAT WAY !!!!!!!!!!!
You know tabitha thats a great idea!!!!!!!!
but cant right now IM IN THE ZONE and loving it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
woohoooo

But darn may need a bigger tank now CRIPES !!!!!!!!

2 hours in . i have the other tank clean and ready .
Took off the prizm skimmer cleaned ans ready .
Got my other powerheads cleaned and ready (they have a grate best for anemone)
Sand in new tank now have to boss hubby some more lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Dare I ask how many tanks you have now? Include FW! LOL!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wellllllll...............
After scooters post im gonna be in big crapola lmao

Ipromised to cut back .... had 6 lnmao .
2 FW 
1 SW and small holding not set up i want to try raise cleaner shrimp


I did good !

What i would like sometime next year .
Is the 40 you have , im thinking i should wait till you have to upgrade ROLMAO
But plan first (in case you dont upgrade lol)
And get the good quality and stop going on a whim lol ........
maybe ill wait a little longer for you to upgrade to a 120 lolololol

OK here goes getting ready to empty the tank and quick transfer I hope lol

Half empty and running out of buckets ..............
Woulda been easier if i used the iron stand but im afraid it wont hold the tank full...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Woohoo aclimating the corals tank is 3/4 full and with his water will fill it up !!!!!!
And omg it looks like i have no rock now lmao but wont matter with all that coral !
Will be up still for hours yet OMG then to night view .
I so need that better light my rock from being cramped is looking more white .


Everything in the tank .
few things are open clam is open 
Lots of stuff oh my goodness i need not add a thing Just amazing so far ............
Now for the clean up !
Julie got her new fishies ,she is happy and wait till she se's the tank in the morning !!!

Your awesome at picking for me constantine !!!Thanks!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i hate not getting up in the morning and today sucked the worst i missed my light delivery grrrrrrrrrrrrr.
All hubbys falt lol

The tank is transferred!!!!!!!!
ND NOW LOOKS EMPTY lol

Gonna have to get a chizel to break up rock , and i have more then enough to get the 5.5 gl tank up and running today .


It looks like (knock on wood) the anemone has found a spot .
Stupid me was told about intakes and all i worried about was the Ph didnt think of the hob SO I WILL ATTACK THAT TODAY , so i didnt put the prizm skimmer on yet .

Everything is awesome and i shouldnt need any more corals (i said that the last time lol)

I will get my friend up with her camera tonight


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't be fooled by your new anemone! Ours stayed in one spot for a week then decided to go "walk about" again!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Don't be fooled by your new anemone! Ours stayed in one spot for a week then decided to go "walk about" again!


Yes i was thinking of you from the time i stuck it in the tank 

both the anemone and the clam ... so far the clam looks good and is opening up , can never tell tho , praying !


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

interesting thing my gf told me today...anemone's are actually jellyfish but never get to the medusa stage which is where they become free swimmers.... cool!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a great video of a pro fragging an RBTA. Apparently, RBTAs only split when they aren't happy!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH my ..........
never actually seen it b4 , but i have looked into extensively about 8 months ago .

Did you frag yours at all ?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No, haven't fragged mine yet, too chicken, I don't want to loose the big one and the little one is... well, too little.  There's a lady on AP who has 2 green available, I've PM'd her but haven't heard back.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ahh dont be chicken , either that or stress it out a bit lol 
When they stress they do split and is so cool to watch !
When this one gets too big then eith chop in half or stress out .
The size i have right now is perfect for the tank .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well the tank is set the lights came this morning YEHHH
They are perfect !
Everything is opening very nicely.
hard to tell wich is my fav .
But the most amazing peice is the Green star polyps....when closed they are a solid purple color and when they extend they are a carpet of green , just so nice.
Then theres one dont know the name but i got 2 different corals in one , and its surrounding coral that i really wanted to get .
I love it !!!!!!!
Once i organize and break rock think i may make hubby rent a car and drive over to constantines (and visit my MIL while we are there )

Everything is great and awesome picks for me constantine !
I dont know how you do it but everytime they are perfect picks and what i like    !!!!!!!!!!!!
Im very glad tabitha found you !

Its too difficult to explain how beautiful everything looks !
will try pics later ,tonight


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just fed anemone ,and she ate !!! good sign 
Then the brain swelled omg its beautiful , when swollen it has orange dots(little mouths) and with the greens it looks sooo nice .
Had to cut the lights temp rising will turn back on in 30 or so min .

I got a fair sized brittle star BONUS 
Im hoping a nudi will show its face lol
My cucumber i think is laying babies , or is it poo?
It looks like a string of sausages lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i was looking around the new stuff and saw a pink and then looked its a pink antipasta and so beautifull ....... so much for bangal nudi's im keeping them suckers lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally getting organized now , set up the 5 gl for the fry .
Off to HD to get a chisel and glue .
Everything looks great today and extending out nicely .
Last night we got kent marine to try for feeding and the brain has been extended since .
Now to organize get everything at a good distance from eachother .

GRRRR forgot to buy a chisel ........This so sucks 
But had a nice time with my daughter.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets see if rhis works !
These are beautiful kind of antipasta


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

That didnt work lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK this one is better


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice! What's the purple thing in the top left corner?

And what color are those Zoas? Blue and green?

You know what I'll be wanting


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Got more slow going lol
Brain under the moon 









Candy cane


















Clam









Leather










Mushrooms with a sprinkle of stardust .......my fav










OK last one for now ..........We know what that is .......on the move


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm guessing the purple mat up in the left is the GSP?

And I love the clove polyps around the third colony pic!!

I can't wait to see all of them


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes i know .........I have left out a few peices .
But i have been doing FW water changes and tweeking .

Tomorrow night i am going to attempt a rescape as things are too close together .
Im crappy at pics ........sry 
What you think ? now half full instead of full yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the purple mat is green star polyps they open like a carper , cid has them !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well cant rescape yet ......nudi hasnt been seen so its a waiting game now grrrrrr.
Will do a w/c and clean up of julies tank instead!

I really like both tanks very much !


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Have the polyps come out on your toadstool yet?

This is our toadstool shortly after putting it in the tank: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=32476&postcount=56

I'll take another photo after work if I remember, the polyps are even more extended now.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yes very nice picture .
Yours seems to to have many more but yes it has opened and is open now .
But i have been cutting lights a bit back as you see the algea i have to pluck from the new corals and cut back on feeding also .
I desprately need to put skimmer on and pick through the corals (clean them up a bit) .
Do yours have any white coloring around the edges?
it seems mine does ?
I noticed that the first day and thaught it was just stress


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you get a picture? There isn't any white on mine.

I told TDF I wanted to frag it but he won't let me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes im finding mine is a little too big for my tank but will see after fixing the tank .
HAHAHA I got guts lololol will cut almost anything ...

My pic is kinda crappy but its white around the edges on the right of the photo ..........dont ask me what the green tinge is lmao .
No camera lol i should get one hehehe


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

How is your anemone with the gaping mouth ............ mine has been doing that since it arrived ?
Should i be worried   
I hate throwing $$$ away lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Unfortunately yes, you should be worried. How long has the mouth been gaping open? You mentioned you fed it when you first got it, has it eaten since? Is there anything hanging out of the mouth?

I lost both the Australian and the green I purchased from NAFB. 

Someone needs a digital camera!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Darn ............. knew i shouldnt have asked for one lol
It seems ok moving around but about 3 times a day it looks exacly like the pic you have for hours at a time .
Fed x2 reef blend since i got it ,and seems to be moving around in clear spots .
I just did W/C sunday and i thaught that would help but nope .
it has recovered right now but was looking like YOURS ALL DAY ..
Ill do another W/C and get the skimmer on see if that helps .
Thanks T


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Someone needs a digital camera!


no kidding! lol

blossom, i know you've said it somewhere, but what lights did you get? 2x65? or a MH? (i forgot)

tabatha! help her bring the anemone back to life!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Get thy skimmer running, that *might* help.

If you haven't been there, go to Karen's Anemones: http://www.karensroseanemones.com/

Lots of info and pictures.

Also, feed raw shrimp or silver sides.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i did get the 50/50 65 watts but the actinic is swapped out .
Everything looks great and the light seems to be working good .
I may just go with the LEDS as the MH will make way 
too much heat on a 20 gl .
And by the looks of it I wont be doing anymore SW tanks as i have fallen in love with plecos  

The anemone looks good i would say 50% of the time , and then looks just like your picture the rest .
Yes i shall get the skimmer on as i did a full tank revamp so that may be it!
When the lights are out tho it seems fine and moves around .
I shall try silverslides, for now its reef blend mixed with rotifilers.
I shall read that link thanks!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> And by the looks of it I wont be doing anymore SW tanks as i have fallen in love with plecos


Ha!! You got me hooked on SW, and I got you hooked on plecs!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

YES ITS All your falt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aND THEY COST AS MUCH AS sw GRRRRRRR
And you know i want the blue eyed ones grrrrrr at 2k a pop grrrrrr

My lepoard frogs were out today soooo pretty ................. almost like they were giving me a show !!!! your BN's are always out looking for food little piggies they are


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Toadstool*

Here's a close up of the polyp extension on our toadstool in our 40g with LED lighting and the VorTech MP40.










Full leather.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice !!!
Ours does extend but dont seem to have as many as yours!
I shall get to finishing the tank this week!!!!!!!
Hey i may have to meet you for them frags 
let me see what i can do next week monday , you work downtown right?


Here i thaught the fry in my tank was goby only !!!!
My daughter found cleaner shrimp fry WOOHOOO the corals didnt eat them all 
Hope they grow fast so i can sell them lolol 
they are cute!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup, King & University.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

cool wouldnt be a big deal for me to bus there !! 
let me know when you can do it tomorrow no good for me dog grooming x3 lol
but friday is a good day PA day at school good outing


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG ..............
I just so love my reef tank , i love corals SW ia so awesome!!!!!
I have a problem tho .......There arent any SW fish that i like .
And thanks to Eric .........I have just fallen in love with plecos  
They are just awesome and cool ............
Oh my now what do i do ???
I have been seriously thinking ....................The worst thing in the world............selling out and going plecos ...........
OMG I just have to have a blue eye ........................maybe 2 or 3     
I just dont know grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Getting married was easier decision then this !!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Just let me know when you have your sale! LOL! 

You can't give up your SW!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sure will let you know 
I will know better in a month ..........
Will find out what hubby will make me do lololol
So for now buying corals will be on hold .......and I have to wait till the cleaner shrimp are at a catchable size lolol we have dozens of babies that have survived ..........amazing!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How's your anemone doing???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

actually really good ...........
Im guessing it was just the move ...
Couldnt get silverslides so ill feed it the reef blend today .
In the back of course make it harder to feed


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Raw shrimp are better, rinse them before feeding. Glad to hear it's doing well!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Getting a new tank is so easy .....and easy to choose .......... but when it comes to buying any kind of furnature I am soo very picky , if i dont like it i can do without .
Its the stand i will have trouble with , I am not too keen on tank stands ( or furnature of any kind)so im searching around for the perfect "something " ......
Took me 11 years for a dresser because i couldnt find anything i liked .
oh and it was so woth the wait living out of rubbermaid as I did find 2 beautifull peices , the thaught did cross my mind to get a pleco tank made for my dresser ROLMAO ......hubby would kill me if i ruined it lol


OK got my joe's juice .....and tomorrows the DAY I GET'EM teach them little buggers a lesson !!!!!
Might take 2 days ROLMAO


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Today is the day ...................
Julie and i are ready with out rubber gloves ,light and magnfying glasses .
And are on a mission ...........
She really loves doing this stuff......maybe i will let her make her very own frag  
..............going to be still at it when our company comes later tonight i bet !
And woundering what im going to find!!!!!!!!!
Darn i should have a camera!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

omg ..... we have been ready and i cant get the cucumber to move .....so now its just a waiting game ..yesterday it was on a rock and i was thinking it would be easy ......so much for that 
Got the cucumber and woohoo found the mantis actually 2 of them !!!!!!!!
OK now to finish lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

2 Mantis ??? Are you keeping them?

Picture please !!

How big are they? I'm sure you can't keep that thing and fish together, can you?

Anyway, congrats on catching them.. no matter how dangerous they are, they looked so cool in the Imax movie "deep sea"


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol. I just noticed my status changed to a "devoted member".. I've spent way too much time on this site last few weeks..

It's getting to the point where it's becoming a major distraction at work... I've not had such problem for many years.. I need to remove all webbrowsers, but then I can't do any work..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> lol. I just noticed my status changed to a "devoted member".. I've spent way too much time on this site last few weeks..
> 
> It's getting to the point where it's becoming a major distraction at work... I've not had such problem for many years.. I need to remove all webbrowsers, but then I can't do any work..


lol...too true. I try to avoid checking when I'm in the lab, but it's always beckoning to me....and when I do literature searches...it's calling to me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im not sure but i think the pistol shrimp is reef safe ,,,, cant research now hands in tanks .
I thaught the big peices were LR ...they are in fact huge hunks of coral and was very hard to split but i got that job done .....
So now for rescaping ........part i hate lol

I used the joes juice and waited 5 or so min till i thaught they were dead and snipped them out (they came off easily when dead .

Still have a long way to go but its finally getting done .........
There are more pistol shrimp in there i can hear them lol 
I need a break so im sitting for 30 min and have to think about the rescape ..........................most bad stuff gone woohooo.......


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i missed a couple antipasta but i had so many i knew i would .
All went great ,clams are open and happy and the anemone looks great after being in a bowl ....even ate ,everything is just starting to open just now .
I would definately recommend joes juice........
Not to find a home for the pistol shrimps


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

So forgive me, I'm a little confused. The "mantis shrimp" turned out to be "pistol shrimp"? If so, great score!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Really ???? are they good to have in my reef???
They wont eat the shrimp i have ?
I dont want them tio die i may have to put them back into the tank grrr .
I was told they were bad to have ???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Question ........ I have the 5 gl set up and holding corald till i zap them .
I have noticed they look way better in the 5 gl ... it has 40w .
Think i should get a new light ? but they look so good under that one !
My bubble coral just looks amazing in there ....is that enough light ?

Thanks D
P.S when i had the brain in there it looked amazing as well !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I must say ..................
It was so nice to see everyone today !!!!!!!!!!!!
Tabitha you have amazing dogs and the tank is such an eye catcher !!!!!!!!!
And julie loves the cats!!!!!
Thanks a bunch ken for the ride without you i couldnt get some new stuff from constantine !!!!!!!!!!!!
And i hope you like your blue plyops!!!!
Next time we should go to quangs  (s/p)
Nice seeing you agaIN too conix67..........glad you could join us !!!!!!
good day today !!!!!
Thanks everyone !!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok now i have way too much stuff !!!!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Were you able to get it all into your tanks???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Barely lol 
Wheres your clam???
You interested in a trade ???? lol

Im interested in trading .......only because i have no room ..
The clam and the orange fungia plate .....
for easy frags that take minimal space .......the clam and plate are in my pictures


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We lost our clam when we switched from the 20g to the 40g. What did you want to trade???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anything small ........ i love your zoas 
frag would be nice  ... you have the room for the clam lol
frag of anything that dont sting and small lololol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought your tank was full. I was wondering how you're going to fit all the new ones you got today  Now I know the answer.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Everyone's tank looks sooo nice in real life than in the pics... just wow.....

I could pull up a chair and sit in front all day and just stare...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

And soon yours will be just as amazing and make sure you have a comfy chair lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just thaught i would like to share with you all why i am so afraid of 
hermit crabs .............I have no fear of anything else in my tank and can dig away ......but when it comes to them Forget it i will surely yell "ALAIN" can you get that nowwwww. lol 

This is why , so we had a family outing to the petstore in scarbroughtown, julie saw hermit crabs and just wanted them soo bad .
Why not they dont take up much space lol
So on our way up in the elevator hubby and i were thinking to see it if hurts (just in case ) she was 5 at the time and i was a little concerned .
So i stuck my finger in the claw .................right in the elevator with lots people of course blood everywhere and the pain ............
But it was a good thing julie would have lost a finger for sure .......
The things we do for our children!!!!

p.s tabitha ....... i dont know what that was but cant stick my hand in the tank now ROLMAO .......poor hubby ... just please tell me it isnt a crab!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey all 

my tank is overrun with algae red and green yucky
As a family we decided that we all spend way too much time on the computer and dont really spend time together ..
So what we did was shut off all computers off , and have decided to send our modems back to the company ....
It has been so much better without the computers and we are starting to spend more time together .
Wen we get used to not being on the computer we will try it again with a schedual 
D


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Was wondering where you have been...

Started getting worried.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah I was wondering too, since I had that remote control car (still do) for sale, I figured you'd want it for hubby lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh no we will not be spending as the economy is bad and its hard to say if it is going to get worse.
So we are saving for the worst , funny thing hubby and i were talking About xmass and were trying to come up with a limit sure right how can i price cap julie will be the toughest thing i ever do lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well... i have never used any chemical in my tank ever but today i caved in because i just cant take it anymore .
My last coral purchase i got red slime algae and green hair algae ,the green dont bother me much as the snail and limpids need food but it has been a huge battle with slime ....so i did get slime remover mixed it and 5 min later i can see in the tank woohoo later i will wipe and


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well... i have never used any chemical in my tank ever but today i caved in because i just cant take it anymore .
My last coral purchase i got red slime algae and green hair algae ,the green dont bother me much as the snail and limpids need food but it has been a huge battle with slime ....so i did get slime remover mixed it and 5 min later i can see in the tank woohoo later i will wipe and WC and put more in in 48 hours .while we were there we grabbed 10 astrea snails for the QT and from now on i will treat everything i get with the algae and flat worm exit .
the astrea snails are a god sent they are pigging out on the green hair algae .
so now the tank can get back to normal lol so nice to look at my tank and watch the red slime turn white woohooo.i shall wait 6 hours to waterchange as the package says it may affect ph .
the baby shrimp are amused with the new astrea snails and are swimminng around them like crazy .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well... i have never used any chemical in my tank ever but today i caved in because i just cant take it anymore .
My last coral purchase i got red slime algae and green hair algae ,the green dont bother me much as the snail and limpids need food but it has been a huge battle with slime ....so i did get slime remover mixed it and 5 min later i can see in the tank woohoo later i will wipe and wc


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just an update ...........
Algea is the worst fight and gets really frustrating ,astrea snails are a godsent
i need at least 30 more lol 
Red slime remover really works and the tank looks so much better .
but the fight is still on and from now on i shall dip all corals in red slime remover and flat worm exit .

I want to douse my tank with flat worm exit but im not sure how it will affect my baby cleaner shrimp which are slowly dissapearing and i think the fireworms may be eating them , but i still have thousands ,i may wait till after xmass when i get the new tank and cycle it to go after them fireworms.

so far my loss from the cucumber are great i may have to beg those i gave clipping to for a clipping and i gravely regret not giving anyone my red mushrooms grrrr............ findingnemo did i give you a clipping of the red mushrooms? i cant remember or conix ,i so need one lol 

I got a few clippings from eric and they are nice ...... eric i may need a few more heads of ducan i think not sure they havent looked good since the cucumber and the tenicales havent come out ...... 
think im gonna put the small clippings on my clam who survived the cucumber 

My RBTA is doing awesome looking great eating well .....not bad considering it looked awefull the first month ,it has found a rock and has been on it since thankk goodness and she is getting big !!!!!! will have to try out fragging it one day  that as well as the leather .....
Hopefully after xmass i will have tanks sorted and will be able to do clippings woohooo


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh eric that purple thing top left is so overgrown will have some for you when my problems are gone.


p.s. pink thing below the purple is like a bubble coral dont know the name is up for sale or trade


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have changed my mind ......................
and think i have found the perfect tank ..
it is a 90 gl .... but not like my last one this is diamond shape omg i have been looking and looking for one like this .
moving it will be a big PITA ...............
I really hope this shape is much better then my last 2 90 gl tanks .
not going to pick up till mid jan .
WTAC you still here ? I may be in need of your services .
Im very excited and am going to clear out 2 other tanks .
Now to find a good FW tank that i like lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was just giving a 29gl bio-cube 10,000k and actinic 36 watts duel fan 
Im not sure what to do with it yet ...............i need a stand to start a fresh .
but really not sure what to do yet ,do i keep it or not ?
or i could keep this and tear down my other but i really like the other i could turn the other into a fresh planted .omg i dont know what to do yet but hopefully i can decide soon so i can start cycling it !


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

SW Tank, maybe a seahore tank? Coral only tank?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol ........seahorse did cross my mind lol 
but the cube would be coral and the other would be seahorses ..........but then i have to learn to grow my own food ...........
I just plugged in the hood lights are fine fans not working , so i shall have hubby fix them .... weird too rust on screwheads will have to replace them too .
I wounder how it holds water lol 

I have done research on seahorses and most problems with them is they overbreed and then what lol 
But I THINK THAT MAY BE MY CHOICE 
I wounder if it leaks lol 
Im thinking salt creep on the fans any ideas?

if it is too much trouble for me tho i may give it away .......i hate stress lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Fans are common to freeze up on the bio or nano cubes.

Fix'er up and add a new SW tank to your venture


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So i had hubby look at the fans .......... he cant figure it out but i have a question about the power box ....the power box has a plug on the front is that the fans ? it has 2 cords and then the plug .
ITS getting to frustrating already lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry I don't remember what they exactly look like.

Maybe if you let me "borrow" it for a while I could figure it out.  

Anyone else have a similar setup that could chime in?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well ill let hubby try and figure it out for a month or so then its up for grabs if he cant figure it out lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know you just got this BC29, but check out reefaquatica.com. They have that JBJ HQI 28g Nano cube you wanted before for $500.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

don't tempt her anymore Eric, she will kill you eventually lol ...then I get your reef specimens


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

its 500 now ?
... yes but we are trying to find a more better place to live and im really debating buying that guys system but so far away and moving it would be hell .
Yes it was still my thaught to stick with my orignal plan with that one from reef .
even getting this one free i am not sure its worth the stress and worrie of the fans im gonna see how long the sale is ........ kids want outragouse xmass gifts so im hoping in jan they are still on sale lol
P.S i have someone in mind for this tank if i decide to not use it 
sahoot i cant figure out rogers email and i cant send them an email lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

omg i want to swear .......................................the sale ends this weekend grrrrrrr
why you do this to me eric lol
ok now to wait for a reply from reef guy lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ERIC.
You saw and i saw he had it on for 500 and now the price was changed gee that sucks ................hubby woulda gone 570 with tax but cant now that is 649
Well you know me i cant just ignore the sly change of price


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG the algea is at it again ............this is soooo exausting .
I shall do a very big clean up tonight and do a QT switch of some stuffs and see id i can get the algea in the QT instead .
my goodness my corals are growing on the front glass it is quite funny looking ....


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You still don't have a digital camera? Geeze, they're less than $100. for a decent one! Get thee a camera!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Doreen, maybe the algae issues are due to tap water? If I recall correctly you use tap water for your water changes right? Get an RO/DI machine...I'm guessing it'll really help with your algae problems.

Check out BWI, I got my RO/DI machine (4 stage 75 gpd) for about $200 when he had a sale. I think he said after christmas they'll be on sale for 15 - 20% off I think.

http://www.bwiplumbing.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=388


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I thaught the same but i have been using my water treatment system ......
And i do plan on getting a RO/DI after new year .
But the red slime is on a few peices which will require surgery lmao 
I just dont want to really turn tank too upsidedown cause the baby shrimp which will hopefully yeld me a purple tang for the new tank lol
I will check him after xmass thanks


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Doreen, maybe the algae issues are due to tap water? If I recall correctly you use tap water for your water changes right? Get an RO/DI machine...I'm guessing it'll really help with your algae problems.
> 
> Check out BWI, I got my RO/DI machine (4 stage 75 gpd) for about $200 when he had a sale. I think he said after christmas they'll be on sale for 15 - 20% off I think.
> 
> http://www.bwiplumbing.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=388


Yeah I was thinking the same. I've read in many places the reason for not recommending tap water is the excess nutrients that could promote Algae growth. Definitely give RO/DI a try, I'm sure it will help at least. I'm using RO only water and I've not had a big problem yet.

Also, I believe you do have chaeto or other types of macro algae? If there are enough of those, that will help as well.

$200 for 75gpd is super cheap, in comparison to the RO system they sell in Home Depot for drinking water, which is rated only 11gpd and costs $500.

I wonder if this 75gpd system is suitable for drinking water as well, but they should be.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

our water treatment system we use for our water ,we could put lake water in it and have safe drinking water ,i really hate to use it for the tanks as id rather drink it lol maybe after the new year not sure if i will buy on here think i will go into a store where i have a reciept if anything goes wrong .

Tabitha .......lol yes we got a really good phone (cell) I have never had one 
b4 it takes really good pictures (aparently ) if i could figure it out .
My older daughters are coming soon and will teach me how to use it lol.
go figure and hubby works for telus and we know nothing lol


----------

